# Austin, Texas



## TMWallace (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey everyone. As you can see, I'm new here. haha. Anyways...I live in Austin, Texas and I'm always up for hanging out and getting some good shots.

Austin is a great place to get really creative, and albeit fun by yourself...everything is better with a bunch of friends!


----------

